# XXX



## Tebe (24 Maggio 2013)

Non riesco a dormire.
Non riesco a non pensare a Man.

Ho una voglia che mi esce dalla pelle quasi, una voglia matta di rotolarmi  addosso a lui. Di salirgli sopra e fissarlo dall'alto in bassa sotto di me.
Fissare quei suoi occhi chiari E sottili che... 
la bocca dalle labbra grandi schiusa in un sorriso.

Ho voglia di annusarlo. Non ho dimenticato il suo odore. E' una specie di lucina che si attiva non so quando.
Di fatto. Ho voglia di infilargli in naso ovunque. E anche la lingua.
Ha un buon sapore e un buon odore. Non ha l'odore dei biondi. ha l'odore dei castani, con un soffio  di sottobosco. leggermente umido.
Soprattutto lì.


Sono entrata in modalità porno a manetta.
Finchè non sarò in quel motel nessuno è al sicuro.


Chissà se Lothar ha concluso o la maledizione del pipino mollo ha attecchito:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (24 Maggio 2013)

:smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile:


----------



## lothar57 (24 Maggio 2013)

ahahahhhh,,ci hai preso cara....la mia''amichetta''dice che ho capito lucciole per lanterne,ed ci sta ho mille pensieri lavorativi...morale non ci siamo visti.sto cavolo di master che fa' pero' a giugno termina. e dopo non dovrebbe scapparmi..la ''bimba''..

Tebe sono preoccupato..tu sei cotta stracotta..non devi diventare la nuova signora Man....casso...tu non  stai nella frazione di 2000 abitanti,come il sottoscritto..li ci sono 4000.000(????)di persone...perche' corri dietro solo a man da un'annoe mezzo..

scusa la sintassi..ma stamattina mi sono fatto 500km sotto il diluvio...:mrgreen:


----------



## babsi (24 Maggio 2013)

come si suol dire, l'attesa attenua le passioni mediocri ed alimenta quelle forti...e a voi ha fatto bene sì... ora sei cucinata a puntino, e anche lui, e non vedete l'ora di zomparvi addosso.
zuzzerelloni :carneval:
diciamo che sta pausa immensa vi ci voleva.
però attenti a non tirare troppo la corda.
direi che ormai avete atteso abbastanza.
è ora di concretizzare, non più di giocare a nascondino.
o magari no.
questo rincorrersi senza ancora prendervi vi stuzzica cerebralmente e fisicamente da dio.
vi solletica.
 e quindi che la piacevole tortura d'attesa sia pure portata agli estremi....


----------



## Tebe (24 Maggio 2013)

lothar57;bt8408 ha detto:
			
		

> ahahahhhh,,ci hai preso cara....la mia''amichetta''dice che ho capito lucciole per lanterne,ed ci sta ho mille pensieri lavorativi...morale non ci siamo visti.sto cavolo di master che fa' pero' a giugno termina. e dopo non dovrebbe scapparmi..la ''bimba''..
> 
> Tebe sono preoccupato..tu sei cotta stracotta..non devi diventare la nuova signora Man....casso...tu non  stai nella frazione di 2000 abitanti,come il sottoscritto..li ci sono 4000.000(????)di persone...perche' corri dietro solo a man da un'annoe mezzo..
> 
> scusa la sintassi..ma stamattina mi sono fatto 500km sotto il diluvio...:mrgreen:


ma che colpa ne ho io se mi piace solo Man. Mica lo faccio apposta.
Comunque non portare rogna con la nuova signora Man.
Giuro su quello che vuoi che non ho la cotta. 
Io sono la signora Mattia.
nemmeno Man è al suo livello.
:blank:


----------

